# 94 قتيلا وجريحا أثناء تحرير رهائن كنيسة بغداد



## azazi (1 نوفمبر 2010)

94 قتيلا وجريحا أثناء تحرير رهائن كنيسة بغداد

الاثنين، 01 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر 2010، آخر تحديث 09:02 

بغداد ,العراق (CNN) -- لقي 37 شخصاً مصرعهم وأصيب 57 آخرون في عملية اقتحام قوات الأمن العراقي لكنيسة كاثوليكية في بغداد، الأحد، احتجز فيه مسلحون، مصلين كرهائن لمدة ساعة في عملية تبنت جماعة "دولةالعراق الإسلامية" المرتبطة بتنظيم القاعدة مسؤوليته.

واحتجز المسلحون ما يزيد على 120  شخصاً في قداس يوم الأحد بكنيسة في حي الكرادة في بغداد وطالبوا بإخلاء زملائهم المعتقلين في سجون الداخلية.

وقالت مصادر أمنية عراقية إن من بين القتلى الـ37 رهائن وعناصر أمن إلى جانب المهاجمين.

وذكر الناطق باسم الجيش الأمريكي، المقدم أريك بلوم، إن عشرة من الرهائن إلى جانب سبعة من رجال الأمن العراق وما بين خمسة إلى سبعة من المهاجمين قتلوا في الهجوم الذي أصيب فيه ما بين 20 إلى 30 شخصاً.

وقال وزير الدفاع العراقي، عبد القادر العبيدي، إن ملامح الهجوم تحمل بصمات القاعدة، مشيراً إلى أن معظم الرهائن قتلوا وأصيبوا عندما فجر المهاجمون عبوات ناسفة داخل الكنيسة.

وأعلن العبيدي في كلمة بالتلفزيون العراقي أن المهاجمين طالبوا بالإفراج عن معتقلين في العراق ومصر مقابل إطلاق سراح الرهائن.

ومن جانبها، أعلنت "دولة العراق الإسلامية، وهو تنظيم ينضوي تحت مظلته مجموعات سنية متشددة ويرتبط بتنظيم القاعدة، في بيان نشر في مواقع راديكالية، مسؤوليته عن الهجوم.

وتضاربت التقارير إزاء عدد المصلين ساعة الهجوم، فقد قال مارتين شلوف، مراسل صحيفة "الغارديان" البريطانية، الذي كان في موقع الحدث إن قرابة 50 شخصاً كانوا يحضرون القداس، في الوقت الذي أشار فيه ناطق باسم الجيش أن 120 كانوا بداخل الكنيسة.

ونقل شلوف عن أحد الناجين أن مهاجماً داخل غرفة خلفية حشد فيها قس الكنسية المصليين للحماية، وقام بإلقاء عبوة ناسفة غير محددة ما أوقع بعض الضحايا.

وفرضت قوات الأمن العراقي طوقاً أمنياً حول الكنيسة وأمهلت المهاجمين للإفراج عن الرهائن قبيل اقتحام الكنيسة، ونجح 13 رهينة، بينهم طفلان، في الهروب قبيل بدء عملية التحرير.

ووصف الصحفي البريطاني قائلاً: "انفتح الجحيم" واندلعت اشتباكات مسلحة  وسمع دوي ما بين ثلاثة إلى أربعة انفجارات كبيرة لاحقاً.

وقلل الجيش الأمريكي من الدور الذي لعبته قواته في العملية، وقال بلوم: "قمنا بتزويد طائرة استطلاع بدون طيار فقط.. وكما هو الحال لدينا مستشارين مع قوات الأمن العراقي."

وتزامنت العملية مع هجوم تعرضت له بورصة بغداد عندما حاول مسلحون اقتحام المبنى، مساء الأحد، في عملية اسفرت عن مقتل حارسين وإصابة أربعة، حيث قام المهاجمون بتفجير سيارتين ملغومتين بجهاز تحكم عن بعد خارج المبنى.
http://arabic.cnn.com/2010/middle_east/11/1/church.iraq_cas/index.html


----------



## azazi (1 نوفمبر 2010)

تغطية اخبارية خاصة بالهجوم الارهابي على
كنيسة سيدة النجاة في منطقة الكرادة بالعاصمة العراقية بغداد

http://www.ankawa.com/


----------



## antonius (1 نوفمبر 2010)

صورة الابوان الشهيدان (الاب وسيم والاب ثائر)


----------



## fauzi (1 نوفمبر 2010)

كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد





















صورة للشهيدان الشابان الكاهنان: الاب وسيم صبيح (يمين) والاب ثائر سعد عبدال .


 حاولت بعض المصادر ان توهم الرأي العام ان المستهدف  الرئيسي من العملية هو سوق بغداد للاوراق المالية وليس الكنيسة لكن الواقع يثبت عكس ذلك والدليل ان الأرهابيين قدموا مطالب بالافراج عن معتقلين في سجون العراق ومصر من ارهابيي تنظيم القاعدة


----------



## MAJI (1 نوفمبر 2010)

شئ مؤلم جدا!!
هل الابرياء هو السلاح الذي يستخدمونه للقتال ؟
هل سألوا انفسهم اي نوع من القتال هذا؟
انه قتال غير شريف اطلاقا وخسيس باستخدامه بشر غير مسلح واطفال ونساء في حسابات حربهم 
بئس هذا الفكر وهذا القتال وهؤلاء المقاتلون (المرتزقة)
ربنا يرحم الشهداء ويشفي الجرحى ويصبر احباء الشهداءويفتح عيون المجرمين ليروا الحق ويعيشوا بقداسة
شكرا على الخبر
والرب يحفظكم


----------



## alpha&omega (1 نوفمبر 2010)

فيديو من euronews.net

http://www.euronews.net/2010/11/01/hostage-siege-in-baghdad-ends-in-bloodshed/[YOUTUBE][/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Coptic Adel (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*شريعة ارهابية اسلامية حتي النخاع

ربنا ينيح انفس شهدائنا في كل الشرق الاوسط

مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً
*​


----------



## thunder (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*ألرحمة للشهداء*

*و لكن لا بد لي ان اقول ان على المسيحيين ان يستخدموا عقولهم و يفكروا*

*بحنكة بدل التصرفات الطائشة من قبل كهنة ..*

*بلد مضطربة امنيا و بحالة فوضى لا داعي لفتح كنيسة في المساء لاي سبب ..*

*ارجو ان نكون حكماء كما طلب المسيح و ليس انتحاريين من دون اي داعي*

*و الرحمة للشهداء مجدداً*


*..*​


----------



## angel guard (2 نوفمبر 2010)

اذا في شضايا النار قد ماتو .. والاحباب على قبرهم يبكون .. والموت لهم حياة جديدة .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. من قلبي على قلبهم جرحا عميقا .. ونزيفا كنهر الاردن انهم ينزفون .. فلا نبكي على فراقهم لا اليوم ولا غدا .. لانهم في قلب يسوع يسكنون .. ... .... .... ... بقلمي لكل شهداء يسوع


----------



## أبرهة العصبي (2 نوفمبر 2010)

انا من امبارح وانا هتجن من اللي حصل ده

الله يرحمهم


لو كانت كاميليا بجد ليها علاقة باللي حصل فطلعوها برة لجوء اي حتة يودوها هولندا حتى هي وجوزها وكفاية مصايب


ويا ريت الاقباط اللي برة يعملوا حاجة، هو صحيح اليومين دول انتخابات والدنيا زحمة بس لازم نعمل للناس دي حاجة


----------



## صوت صارخ (2 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]hhuIAo1Nwc4&feature=related[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## fauzi (2 نوفمبر 2010)

ذكرت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" الأمريكية، نقلاً عن مسئول عراقى بارز، أن المحققين وجدوا فى مكان المذبحة الدموية داخل كنيسة "سيدة النجاة" بحى الكردة ببغداد، جوازى سفر مصريين وثلاثة جوازات يمنية، زعمت أنها تعود لمرتكبى الحادث الذين كانوا يرتدون أحزمة ناسفة.
وذكر البيان، أن الدافع وراء الهجوم على "سيدة النجاة"، كان التقارير التى تفيد باحتجاز الكنائس المصرية لمسلمات، فى الوقت الذى أنكرت فيه الكنيسة هذه الإدعاءات، واستهانت بتقارير القاعدة، ولفتت الصحيفة الأمريكية إلى أن هذه التقارير لم تلتف لها وسائل الإعلام العراقية الغارقة لأذنها فى متابعة الجمود الذى أصاب محادثات تشكيل حكومة عراقية بعد انتخابات 7 مارس البرلمانية، والانفجارات التى تهز أرجاءها على وتيرة منتظمة. 

وقالت "واشنطن بوست" إن سبب اختيار مرتكبى الحادث لكنيسة عراقية بارزة كساحة لمعركتهم للإفراج عن السيدات المفقودات فى مصر يبقى محل غموض كبير.


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2010)

هؤلاء هم الاسلاميين ودينهم الحنيف

يختبؤن وراء العزل ويضربون

هذا هو الارهااااب بعينه وان لم يكن فماذا يكون


----------



## انريكي (3 نوفمبر 2010)

حداث جدا جدا حزين

شكرا على الخبر

وربنا يرحم جميع الشهداء

الرب يباركك


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2010)

احد الرهائن الناجين من المجزرة ويدعى ستيفن 24 عاما ان المسلحين قالوا له اعتنق الإسلام لأنك ستموت على أية حال ، وبعد ذلك اطلقوا النار على رأسه

http://www.laro7ak.com/index.php?cat_id=11&art_id=3588


----------



## nerooo_jesus (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*ربنا يرحمنا ودمهم اكيد مش هروح هدر*

*فى محاكمة سماوية *​


----------



## +بنت العذراء+ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

*لَوْ كُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ لَكَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُحِبُّ خَاصَّتَهُ. 
وَلكِنْ لأَنَّكُمْ لَسْتُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ، بَلْ أَنَا اخْتَرْتُكُمْ مِنَ الْعَالَمِ،
 لِذلِكَ يُبْغِضُكُمُ الْعَالَمُ*


الله يرحمكم يارب
والله الخبر مثل الصدمة كان للكلْ


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الكرادة المحصنة والمسوّرة باطواق امنية والتي يسكنها معظم المسؤولون الكبار في الدولة والتي تضم في شوارعها وافرعها مقرات الاحزاب الكبيرة والمنظمات الدولية والفضائيات الحكومية والحزبية كيف اخترقتها المفخخات والمهاجمون الذي اقتحموا كنيسة سيدة النجاة, وكيف عبروا كل السيطرات والاجهزة الامنية والمراقبة وقد كانوا مسلحين ومفخخين بالاحزمة الناسفة وسياراتهم مفخخة بالتي ان تي وكل انواع المتفجرات شديدة الاشتعال..
كيف تدخل سيارات مفخخة ومسلحين مدججين بانواع الاسلحة الى مناطق حصينة في بغداد كالكرادة مالم تكن هذه السيارات انطلقت من بيوت مسؤولين او منظمات دولية او سيارات رئاسية او وزارية او حزبية لاتخضع للتفتيش وبالتاكيد فان من استهدف المسيحيين هي فئات مستفيدة من ارعابهم واجبارهم على ترك الوطن ليستولوا على مناطقهم.


----------



## fauzi (3 نوفمبر 2010)

افادت احدى الناجيات من الحادث والتي اصيبت برصاصة في ظهرها  ان الارهابيين مزقوا الانجيل وكسروا الصليب .
نقلا عن قناة عشتار الفضائية


----------



## صوت صارخ (3 نوفمبر 2010)

قوزي قال:


> افادت احدى الناجيات من الحادث والتي اصيبت برصاصة في ظهرها  ان الارهابيين مزقوا الانجيل وكسروا الصليب .
> نقلا عن قناة عشتار الفضائية



*طبيعى أن يفعل الشيطان ذلك*


----------



## Coptic Man (3 نوفمبر 2010)

قوزي قال:


> افادت احدى الناجيات من الحادث والتي اصيبت برصاصة في ظهرها ان الارهابيين مزقوا الانجيل وكسروا الصليب .
> نقلا عن قناة عشتار الفضائية


 
وياتري دلوقتي بعد مامتوا واصبحوا بين يدي صاحب الانجيل والصليب

ما وضعهم وماذا يفعلون .. !!

رغم بشاعة ما فعلوه ولكن مقابل ما سوف يلاقونه لا نتمني لهم الا الرحمة


----------



## fauzi (4 نوفمبر 2010)

احدى الناجيات من الاعتداء الارهابي قالت ان الارهابيين الاسلاميين اتوا من الجانب الخلفي للكنيسة وبعدها جاءت سيارات اخرى وقاموا بزرع العبوات الناسفة في الكنيسة و كانوا يتكلمون بهدوء وبلهجة عراقية ويقتلون بدم بارد حيث قتلوا الاطفال والنساء والشباب ورجال الدين بكل برود وقد نجت من الموت عندما سقطت عليها جثة احد الشهداء اثر القاء قنابل يدوية على الغرفة المختبئين فيها  واعتقدوا انها ميته ، وبعد انهاء العملية الارهابية قام احد ضباط القوة العسكرية بالتصريح الى الصحفيين والاعلاميين متبجحا بما حققوه ثم التفت الى الرهائن  وقال لهم ما بالكم لا تصفقون هيا صفقوا الا نستحق التصفيق لاننا خلصناكم ؟
فعلا شر البلية ما يضحك
انه الارهاب الاسلامي


----------



## mnssa (4 نوفمبر 2010)

تغمد رب المجد  الشهداء الأبرار بواسع رحمته وأسكنهم فسيح جنته والهم أهلهم وأحبائهم الصبر والسلوان
لا يسعني ان اقول الاّ ..... قافلة الشهداء تسير .... والكلاب تنبح


----------



## Dona Nabil (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*"إِنْ كَانَ الْعَالَمُ يُبْغِضُكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ أَبْغَضَنِي قَبْلَكُمْ"​*


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

[YOUTUBE]OfSKjK_CDJU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ولدمسلم (6 نوفمبر 2010)

coptic adel قال:


> *شريعة ارهابية اسلامية حتي النخاع*​
> 
> *ربنا ينيح انفس شهدائنا في كل الشرق الاوسط*​
> *مع المسيح ذاك أفضل جداً*​


 السلام عليكم نحن ندين قتل الابرياء والمصلين لان ديننا ينهانا عن ذلك  يامسيحيين لايخدعكم الاسم (الجيش الاسلامي) اعرفو من ورى قتل اخوانكم


----------



## fauzi (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ولدمسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم نحن ندين قتل الابرياء والمصلين لان ديننا ينهانا عن ذلك  يامسيحيين لايخدعكم الاسم (الجيش الاسلامي) اعرفو من ورى قتل اخوانكم


قالت اجدى الناجيات من المذبحة ان الخاطفين كانوا يصيحون : الله اكبر وقال لها احد الخاطفين عندما شاهد المسبحة بيدها وهي تصلي : انت تصلين؟ نحن مصيرنا الى الجنة وانتم مصيركم الى النار واخذ يكرر هذه العبارة 
من الواضح ان الارهابيين قد اشبعوا بالتعاليم الاسلامية التي تصور لهم المسيحيين انهم كفرة .


----------



## صوت صارخ (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ولدمسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم نحن ندين قتل الابرياء والمصلين لان ديننا ينهانا عن ذلك  يامسيحيين لايخدعكم الاسم (الجيش الاسلامي) اعرفو من ورى قتل اخوانكم



*الأستهبال والأستغباء الإسلامى

ألا يعرفون قرآن إله مكة الحقير ؟؟؟؟*


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

قوزي قال:


> كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد
> 
> 
> 
> ...


اكيد لا يجرؤون على القول انها عملية ارهابية اسلامية...

يا للعار يا مسلمين...

تاريخ مليء بالدم... شعب متعطش للدماء... اجرام قتل سرقة... لا شرف لكم...

الرب يكون مع العراق ومصر في هذه الاوقات...


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

ولدمسلم قال:


> السلام عليكم نحن ندين قتل الابرياء والمصلين لان ديننا ينهانا عن ذلك يامسيحيين لايخدعكم الاسم (الجيش الاسلامي) اعرفو من ورى قتل اخوانكم


 روح شوف قرآنك اللي بيدعي للقتل...

كل مداخلاتي بقول الله يسامحكم... بس رح موت... كيف لكم قلب تقتلوا العالم وكأنها شربة مياه...

روح شوف محمد المجرم كيف امر بقطع الاعناق...

يا لك من مسكين خدعك محمد واله محمد...

الله يسامحكم...


----------



## فادي البغدادي (7 نوفمبر 2010)

*و تطاول أحفاد الشيطان على خليقة الله مجدداً
و كرروا أفعالهم الشنعاء الدنيئة التي لا يرضى عنها
لا دين لا شرع ولا قانون ....

تطاول أشباه الرجال و أضحوكة الزمان مجددا ً
في هجمةٍِ إرهابية أستهدفت أناس آمنين عـُـزَل ..
عـُـزّل من كل شئ .. إلا من الايمان بالله الواحد الأحد
عـُـزّل من الســــــلاح .. إلا انهم يحملون صبرهم في ضمائرهم
و محبتهم في قلوبهم ، تحدّوا كل تهديدات عبدة الشيطان
من الارهابيين المقاتلين في سبيل الطاغوت و المجاهدين (بل الجاحدين) نعمة الله ، الناقمين على الانسانية 
تجاوزوا هؤلاء المؤمنيــن كل الموانع ليصلوا لبيت الله و يقيموا صلاة قداس يوم الأحد 31/ 10/ 2010 

إعتداء جديـــد يقوم به أنصاف الاقزام و أحفاد أبليـــس
ليمسسوا بأرواح أناس أبرياء .. و ليذبحوا ملائكة بعمر الزهور
في كنيسة سيدة الشهداء .. سيدة النجاة ببغداد
و ليقتلوا عوائل بأكملها بغمضة جفن و بلمح البصر
تسلح الجبناء بأسلحة قاتلة ، زوّدها بهم الشيطان و أعوانه ، لأنهم أجبن ما يكونوا ، و أخنث من أشباه الرجال

أسلحتهم الفتاكة وجهوها بوجه طفلة لم تتجاوز ربيعها الرابع و ملاك آخر عمره ثلاثة أعوام ليُـذبحوهما ذبحاً
على مذبح الكنيسة حيث نقيم صلواتنا و نصلي من أجل اعدائنا و لمغفرة ذنوبهم

أغتالوا كهنة عــُــزّل ، كرسوا حياتهم لبث روح المحبة و التسامح
و سعوا جاهديـــن لدعم و مساعدة كل الفقراء و المحتاجيــن
من أبناء العراق بمسيحيهم و مسلميهم

عوائل بأكملها أبيدت عن بكرة أبيها ، لسبب واحد لانهم جاءوا للصلاة و التعبــّــد لله

هنيئا ً لكم يا أشباه الرجال !! لانكم حررتم القدس من براثن الصهاينة و افغانستان و العراق و الخليج العربي من الاحتلال الامريكي و لم يتبقى لكم سوى تحرير مـَـن تدّعون أنهن محتجزات في كنائس و أديرة الكنيسة القبطية بمصر !!!

و ماذا عن كل المسلمين الذين اعتنقوا الايمان المسيحي و آمنوا بالرب يسوع المسيح فاديا ً و مخلصا ً لحياتهم و القابعين في سجونكم السرية .. في مصر و السعودية و أيران و غيرهم من الدول الحاضنة للإرهاب الاسلامي

تبا ً لكم .. يا برابرة العصر ...و مغول القرن الحادي و العشرون

الرحمة و الإكرام لأرواح شهدائنا الخالدة التي ستبقى ماثلة أمام عيوننا و حية في ضمائرنا
الشفاء العاجل لكل المصابين و الجرحى

و الصبر و السلوان لعوائل الشهداء .. هنيئا ً لهم شرف الشهادة ..
يا ليتني كنتُ معهم .. لأنعم بما ينعمون به الآن .. حضن الآب و الاخدار السماوية .. *


----------

